# Universal Rock 3D rock background



## Brancini (Dec 3, 2015)

So I'm getting back into aquariums so I set up my 90 gallon aquarium with a awesome background from universal rocks. I soaked it and washed it with just water but it keeps leaving a smell in my water. Has anyone else experienced this? Also it leaves a slight cloudiness in water. Let me know your thoughts. Also let me know what you think of my tank!


----------



## Brancini (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I am not sure, I have heard that people just wash in water too. Maybe with more WC, the smell would go away.

PS--I did not buy Universal 3D background. I bought my 3D background from "Aquadecor backgrounds". Very different but just as good.


----------



## Brancini (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks tanker. It's beginning to get better as far as smell goes. I'll keep up with my WC and hopefully that resolves everything. Thanks!


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I have had my Universal rocks 3d background about a year now, and initially did have a little bit cloudiness. I have a texas wall, and i did rinse the background, but of course it will take a little time. My suggestion is to add some poweheads or wavemakers to increase circulation, and perhaps add some fine filter floss or polyfill to your filters, it will clear up. Also a couple bags of Seachem Purigen or Chemipure could really help polish it up. Feel free to browse my Youtube channel to see my progress from last year, it is now crystal clear.


----------



## Brancini (Dec 3, 2015)

awesome aquariguns! i have added a smaller powerhead ( rated 60 gallon) for my 90 gallon as well as the fluva fx6. Water definitely has enough movement. I also already have added chemipure about 1 week ago and there was a clear difference (no pun intended). I will get some polyfill and add that as well to the media and other filters inside the fluval.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

You can get some really inexpensive yet very decent Sunsun wavemakers. I have a couple different models running in my tanks, the JVP 102 is a really great flowing circulator, can get them super cheap on Amazon, somewhere around $7.00 a piece, not bad for a little extra boost maybe behind the background to keep those dead spots moving along.


----------

